

Ask HN: is it better to ask for a password now or later? - keiferski

Anyone have metrics on whether it's better to ask for a password immediately (during account creation) or after the user has already inputted their email?<p>For example, Heroku first sends you an email, and from there, you set up your password. Does this improve user signups, or is the traditional email+password at signup better?
======
laurencei
Run an A/B test and let us know the answer :)

I would theorize that it is probably dependent on each market. i.e. for some
markets the first is probably better, for other markets the later is better.
Only an A/B test will give you the true answer for you.

